# [init] "respawning too fast" : boot bloqué

## Fenril

Salut à tous,

J'ai de gros problèmes avec un de mes postes sous Gentoo. Il m'est devenu impossible de le booter. J'ignore d'où cela vient, je n'ai juste que quelques supositions. Je n'ai pas non plus de support log puisque cela arrive dès le début.

Mon kernel boote bien, pas de kernel panic. Je suis un peu à l'aveugle, car tout se passe apparemment avant d'écrire quelque chose dans les logs, au début de l'init. En fait, j'ai le droit à des messages en masse du style "respawning too fast" ou des "cannot execute binary file", l'écran étant figé dessus, et le fameux Ctrl+Alt+Del ne fonctionne pas, obligé de faire un hard reset. Le problème ainsi, c'est que cela pourrissait mon filesystem, donc obligé de rebooter sous un live CD et de réparer ma partition ext4 (au passage, je trouve dommage que fsck est incapable de détecter où sont sauvegardés les superblock). A force de chercher le problème, de reboot et de cassage de partition, je me suis décidé à formater et à réinstaller Gentoo. Auparavant, les outils SMART ne détectent aucun problème sur le disque dur, il marche donc comme au premier jour. Après formatage, réinstallation à zéro (ou presque, j'ai gardé le .config et le make.conf) de Gentoo, rien à faire, toujours ces erreurs. Las, j'ai décidé à faire une installation complète de Linux Mint, bien que correct, et qui s'est bien déroulée, avant de me dire que rien ne vaut la légèreté d'une Gentoo, particulièrement sur un poste assez âgé...

Alors, heureusement j'ai quelques pistes. Etant donné que mon posté est assez âgé, j'ai réussi à dénicher pour lui donner un léger souffle nouveau un nouveau processeur d'occase, un Opteron double coeur (socket 939). Je n'écarte pas un éventuel problème de ce côté, mais il faut savoir qu'avant de ne plus pouvoir démarrer, j'avais déjà installé le processeur. Et après documentation, l'Opteron est équivalent au Athlon64 X2, donc pas de problème de CFLAGS, sachant que j'étais déjà en native.

En fait, je penche plus du côté de la mise à jour du kernel vers la version 3.8.13, où j'ai activé des nouvelles options au moment du "make oldconfig", mais j'ignore lesquelles, ça m'apprendra à me documenter trop rapidement...

Alors voilà, si quelqu'un peut m'aider... Je poste les infos que je pense utile, si besoin d'autres je les posterai dès que possible.

Mon make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -msse3 -m3dnow -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="$CFLAGS -I$SOURCES/arch/x86/include/uapi"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="r600 radeon"

ALSA_CARDS=""

INPUT_DEVICE="evdev"

#DVB_CARDS="cx23885"

LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge hauppauge_dvb"

VDR_SC_PARALLEL="PARALLEL_128_SSE"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.3 dlj-1.1 ralink-firmware AdobeFlash-11.x"

CAMERA="kodak"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp4200"

XFCE_PLUGINS="clock menu logout trash"

USE="xfce gtk -gtk3 -gnome -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4 \

-acessibility -qt3support -qt-static \

dbus consolekit glade gvfs -gdu -hal pam policykit udev xcomposite startup-notification samba -ldap usb zvbi \

acpi lm_sensors \

3dnow 3dnowext g3dvl gallium mmx mmxext sse sse2 ssse3 smp threads \

X dga opengl xv v4l v4l2 xvmc \

a52 alsa dts jack sdl openal midi mtp -timidity ladspa -esd -arts \

cd cdda cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cddb css dvb dvd dvdr -bluetooth \

cups gnutls pdf nsplugin \

nls xft \

truetype \

gif gphoto2 jpeg jpeg2k png openexr raw svg tiff wmf \

aac flac mad mp3 mms musepack ogg videos vorbis wavpack wma \

amr faac faad ffmpeg dirac dri mpeg quicktime postproc pvr theora vdr win32codecs x264 xvid"

#PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

Mon inittab :

```
#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Mike Frysinger, <vapier@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Robin H. Johnson, <robbat2@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab-2.87,v 1.2 2013/04/20 03:51:26 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# new-style single-user

su0:S:wait:/sbin/rc single

su1:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 115200 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 115200 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh
```

Mon .config ici : http://pastebin.com/fKuGnRZBLast edited by Fenril on Sat Jun 15, 2013 12:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k-root

```
"respawning too fast" ou des "cannot execute binary file"
```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#kernel

?

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ‘opteron’
> 
> ‘athlon64’
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

ce genre de messages d'erreur sent effectivement le problème de init qui plante. Vu la nature du programme init, il est peu probable qu'il y ait un souci d'optimisation (il s'agit d'un programme très simple, les optimisations spécifiques à un processeur on très peu de chance d'intervenir ici, malgré tous les efforts de GCC...)

La piste du noyau compilé pour la mauvaise architecture est effectivement une très bonne idée. Si tu lance un noyau 32 bits que le systeme est compilé en 64, kboom. Et inversement.

----------

## boozo

Ou un couplage des 2... l'un peut aussi masquer l'autre des fois

D'ailleurs a ce propos, je ne comprends pas bien ce que fait un hack uapi pour les nvidia-drivers dans tes cflags alors que tu as du radeon en $video_card ? Un vestige d'une autre carte ?

Je pense que tu as dû prendre un patch depuis b.g.o non ?

----------

## k-root

une autre piste 

```
# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set
```

----------

## Fenril

 *guilc wrote:*   

> ce genre de messages d'erreur sent effectivement le problème de init qui plante. Vu la nature du programme init, il est peu probable qu'il y ait un souci d'optimisation (il s'agit d'un programme très simple, les optimisations spécifiques à un processeur on très peu de chance d'intervenir ici, malgré tous les efforts de GCC...)
> 
> La piste du noyau compilé pour la mauvaise architecture est effectivement une très bonne idée. Si tu lance un noyau 32 bits que le systeme est compilé en 64, kboom. Et inversement.

 

Bin je ne me suis pas trompé, si ? Je n'ai rien touché et ait toujours tourné en 64 bits depuis que je l'ai. l'IA32 emulation est bien activé dans mon kernel config : http://pastebin.com/fKuGnRZB Le passage A64 X2 > Opteron ne signifie aucun changement d'architecture d'après la doc gcc, non ?

Si je fais un readelf :

```
# readelf -h /mnt/gentoo/sbin/agetty 

ELF Header:

  Magic:   7f 45 4c 46 02 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

  Class:                             ELF64

  Data:                              2's complement, little endian

  Version:                           1 (current)

  OS/ABI:                            UNIX - System V

  ABI Version:                       0

  Type:                              EXEC (Executable file)

  Machine:                           Advanced Micro Devices X86-64

  Version:                           0x1

  Entry point address:               0x40420c

  Start of program headers:          64 (bytes into file)

  Start of section headers:          29640 (bytes into file)

  Flags:                             0x0

  Size of this header:               64 (bytes)

  Size of program headers:           56 (bytes)

  Number of program headers:         10

  Size of section headers:           64 (bytes)

  Number of section headers:         27

  Section header string table index: 26
```

J'ai donc bien des exécutables en AMD64.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs a ce propos, je ne comprends pas bien ce que fait un hack uapi pour les nvidia-drivers dans tes cflags alors que tu as du radeon en $video_card ? Un vestige d'une autre carte ?
> 
> Je pense que tu as dû prendre un patch depuis b.g.o non ?

 

Pardon tu as raison, cette ligne était pour une ancienne nvidia, et la laisser empêchait certains paquets de compiler, mais maintenant elle n'y est plus, sinon tout le reste est ainsi.

----------

## Fenril

Oulà... J'ai d'étranges erreurs en chroot...

```
# rc-status --all

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

Runlevel: default

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

 metalog                                                            [  stopped  ]

 netmount                                                           [  stopped  ]

 local                                                              [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

 udev-mount                                                         [  stopped  ]

 udev                                                               [  stopped  ]

 devfs                                                              [  stopped  ]

 sysfs                                                              [  stopped  ]

 dmesg                                                              [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: boot

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

 swapfiles                                                          [  stopped  ]

 localmount                                                         [  stopped  ]

 sysctl                                                             [  stopped  ]

 fsck                                                               [  stopped  ]

 termencoding                                                       [  stopped  ]

 tmpfiles.setup                                                     [  stopped  ]

 net.lo                                                             [  stopped  ]

 mtab                                                               [  stopped  ]

 bootmisc                                                           [  stopped  ]

 hostname                                                           [  stopped  ]

 swap                                                               [  stopped  ]

 procfs                                                             [  stopped  ]

 keymaps                                                            [  stopped  ]

 hwclock                                                            [  stopped  ]

 urandom                                                            [  stopped  ]

 modules                                                            [  stopped  ]

 root                                                               [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

 killprocs                                                          [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                          [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                           [  stopped  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree                                    [ !! ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

mkdir `/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/stopping': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/inactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/wasinactive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/failed': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/hotplugged': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/daemons': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/options': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/exclusive': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/scheduled': No such file or directory

mkdir `/run/openrc/tmp': No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

fopen `/run/openrc/deptree': No such file or directory

fopen `/run/openrc/depconfig': No such file or directory

 * Failed to update the dependency tree
```

----------

## Fenril

Je le mets en non résolu. Si jamais quelqu'un a les même problèmes que moi, je m'y replongerai. En attendant, j'ai réinstallé Mint (j'ai quand même besoin du PC...), bon sang, toutes ces années sous Gentoo, impossible de m'y faire au systèème Debian/Ubuntu, on a l'impression de ne rien contrôler... Bon l'essentiel c'est que ça marche, mais j'ai perdu la fulgurance au boot de ma machine...

----------

## El_Goretto

Retire le "non résolu" de ton titre, STP, conformément à nos usages.

----------

